# I now have a Second phone for UBER



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

My main phone is a jail broken 6+. I have unlimited data so I use it for music instead of my car radio. I got tired of jumping through hoops with the partner app so I now run two phones.

I went to Best Buy and bought a Motorola E on Sprints pre pay service. Then I obtained service from Ring+ I have 1.6 gigs of data and 1600 minutes /1600 messages for the cost of taxes.

I am tethering this to my phone so I don't have to use the data on Ring+ but now I don't have to worry about pax having my # because if I am not driving the phone is off and the uber app can't mess with my Bluetooth streaming.


----------



## Raroberts (Oct 20, 2015)

The pax does not have your phone #. The calls/texts go through uber.


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

Raroberts said:


> The pax does not have your phone #. The calls/texts go through uber.


When I say my number I mean a # that they can call to reach me at. It may be an uber provided number but I don't want someone I texted through uber because I needed more pickup info to contact me.


----------



## Uber2u (Sep 29, 2015)

In my car, I run:

Samsung Note 5 for Uber App and navigation (I find the Uber Partner app better in android I also like the larger screen)
iPhone 6S for the calls and text to riders along with ATO log book recording
iPad Mini for backseat entertainment (Spotify, YouTube and Internet)


----------



## JohnLange123 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm using 2 phones as well, one for uber and the other for personal. Hard to find space to mount 2 phones near the dash board area thou.


----------



## Bruce DeVaux (Jan 30, 2016)

i also see the need for 2 phones-- mainly because i like to see where the OTHER CARS are located without switching between partner and rider apps-- i suggested to support to also show the available cars in partner app BUT.......


----------

